# Snipersling S-Spike



## Azooscott (12 mo ago)

Got this guy a few weeks ago for an EDC, and I am really enjoying it. It ticks all the boxes, small, metal, and pocketable. Snipersling is great to deal with, shipping took about 3 weeks to the U.S. They sent a few goodies as well with my order. I think the notches on the handles could be used for a paracord wrap, but I use the handle for a pinkie/ring finger loop. Slightly smaller than a figure 8. I wear a large glove size. I have been shooting more tubes lately, so added some gypsy tabs and a warrior pouch.

Since my post count isn't high, some background. I've been shooting for about 2.5 years, and am loving it. I got to swing by the southeast slingshot tournament, and met some great people, who suggested checking out some of the forums.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice, like the shape of that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

🍻 🎯🤠 Welcome 🤠🎯🍻
That's a great looking slingshot!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Welcome! Thanks for the review too. 👍


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. 
very nice figure 8 too


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice looking slingshot, excellent review


----------

